
Apollo and Slingshot - Taking the web offline - Readmore
http://venturebeat.com/2007/03/27/adobe-slingshot-others-pressuring-microsoft/#more-3796
======
eli
Interesting stuff. The cool thing about Slingshot is that it seems like it'll
be relatively easy to bolt it on to existing Rails apps. For Apollo, I think
you're pretty much going to have to build your apps for Apollo from the start.

The downside to Slingshot (for some people) is that, since it's rails, you're
gonna be sending at least part of your application's source code down to the
client to make it work offline. I don't think that's such a big deal, but it
could be a dealbreaker for some.

edit: see also: <http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/03/23/here-comes-competition-
apollo/>

------
Tichy
I couldn't find any info on the license for Apollo yet, but I guess it is not
Open Source. Neither is Slingshot. It's certainly a very interesting
development (especially considering mobile applications), but I would either
wait for an open source framework or create my own.

